# IN KALI LINUX THE TOUCHPAD IS NOT WORKING



## nomi9232 (Oct 26, 2013)

i have issue in kali linux when i use kali linux 1.0.5 my notebook g62 touchpad is not working. do i install some software for touchpad.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Are you using a livecd or is it installed on your laptop?


----------



## nomi9232 (Oct 26, 2013)

i m using linux by bootable usb. not install in laptop


----------

